# 12/4 Grouper Trip



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Got the invite to go fishing with my buddy, John, and his crew for a grouper trip before the season ends.

Seas were as calm as they get and weather was as good as it gets. This was one one of the days that remind us why we choose to live here.

We tried some high-speed trolling for a bit after we used all of our bait, but struck out.

A day that started with me taking a sabiki across my forehead, ended up with a nice box of fish - 3 nice gags and 6 scamp along with a few other random fish.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

WAReilly said:


> Got the invite to go fishing with my buddy, John, and his crew for a grouper trip before the season ends.
> 
> Seas were as calm as they get and weather was as good as it gets. This was one one of the days that remind us why we choose to live here.
> 
> ...


Heck ya those calm days are great for us I seem to have a harder time when its calm. Yall seem to have figured it out!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Nice Mingos! Glad you got out.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Heck yeah!!! That is awesome fish right there. I see scamps now. lol. It was nice all day, I got to run 30 all the way out and back.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice gags !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice job, that's a good mess of fish - glad you guys got out there!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Nice gags !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks Russ! We need to get out again. It’s been way too long.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Boat-Dude said:


> Heck yeah!!! That is awesome fish right there. I see scamps now. lol. It was nice all day, I got to run 30 all the way out and back.


Thanks! You’re definitely filling your boxes too.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

jwilson1978 said:


> Heck ya those calm days are great for us I seem to have a harder time when its calm. Yall seem to have figured it out!


I agree. I typically have trouble when there is no current.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good job, william. plenty of meat for sure on those big gags what was the bait of choice for them?'
jack


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Got those gags dialed in!


----------



## Carlabear (Feb 8, 2009)

WAReilly said:


> Got the invite to go fishing with my buddy, John, and his crew for a grouper trip before the season ends.
> 
> Seas were as calm as they get and weather was as good as it gets. This was one one of the days that remind us why we choose to live here.
> 
> ...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

